# want to study informatics or data science or information security



## ant_gamal (11 mo ago)

I am from Egypt. life and born in Aswan which is in the south of Egypt. I work as a Road engineer in government. I planning to get my second bachelor's in informatics or information security or data science in Portugal or another country in Europe according to budget and course content. My budget is 8000 euro yearly for academic fees and 1000 euro monthly for living. I am an INTP personality with a Visual personality that deals greatly with image data and relationships between things.
so any recommendation


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First question: do you speak Portuguese or any other European language other than English? In the EU countries I think you'll find that you may need the local language - if not for the classroom, then just for general living in wherever you choose while you are in your academic program.


----------



## ant_gamal (11 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> First question: do you speak Portuguese or any other European language other than English? In the EU countries I think you'll find that you may need the local language - if not for the classroom, then just for general living in wherever you choose while you are in your academic program.


I will learn the language for that I speak English and study will be in English 
all I want is a recommendation for the best place to study according to budget and studying field


----------

